# HELP!! Top coolant hose leaking like crazy



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Attached in the picture you can see the little hose on the top of the coolant reservoir which I think goes to the water pump? Anyways my car has been eating coolant for the last few days and I thought my water pump went out for the 4th+ time so I was going to take it in Thursday to Chevy, but come today I pop the hood to put more coolant in it and the little hose up top is just spewing coolant out like crazy! I tried replacing the clamp on it but that didn't help so what else do I do? 

There's not a leak in the hose as far as I can tell it just seems to be shooting the pressure up the hose and straight by the clamp.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think something must be wrong with that connection. Split hose, cracked nipple, or just failure to seal with the clamp.

The alternative is the system is getting over-pressurized. I'm not sure what's supposed to happen in that case. But I'm pretty sure it would be bad news - like a head gasket.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What kind of car is it yr model mileage. I would say take to dealer if under B2B warranty


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks to me like the tank may have a crack in it. The hose looks good. With the engine cold, clean up the coolant and then start the engine. Now go watch for the leak to start.

Pat, larlar75 has a 100,000 mile badge - he's out of all warranties.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

larlar75 said:


> Attached in the picture you can see the little hose on the top of the coolant reservoir which I think goes to the water pump? Anyways my car has been eating coolant for the last few days and I thought my water pump went out for the 4th+ time so I was going to take it in Thursday to Chevy, but come today I pop the hood to put more coolant in it and the little hose up top is just spewing coolant out like crazy! I tried replacing the clamp on it but that didn't help so what else do I do?
> 
> There's not a leak in the hose as far as I can tell it just seems to be shooting the pressure up the hose and straight by the clamp.


Hello larlar75,

We're terribly sorry for this coolant leak concern! We would welcome the opportunity to look into this for you. Please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, full contact information, and your preferred dealership to proceed.

We will be sure to keep an eye out for your message!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello larlar75,
> 
> We're terribly sorry for this coolant leak concern! We would welcome the opportunity to look into this for you. Please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, full contact information, and your preferred dealership to proceed.
> 
> ...


I will send that right now, thank you.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

obermd said:


> Looks to me like the tank may have a crack in it. The hose looks good. With the engine cold, clean up the coolant and then start the engine. Now go watch for the leak to start.
> 
> Pat, larlar75 has a 100,000 mile badge - he's out of all warranties.


I thought the same thing but the only thing wrong with the actually tank was the thick line that connects to the tank on the bottom had cracked half the tip of the spout off but didn't at all seem like it is a problem.

The top line just spews coolant out when the system is pressurized and I don't know why it all of the sudden started doing this because normally when my coolant leaks it's because the water pump + thermostat but the AC/Heat start acting weird first which isn't happening.

*EDIT* My coolant reservoir has like half an inch of coolant in it when the car is off now.. It won't hold any coolant in the tank because it just shoots out the top line making a massive puddle under my car.. The local dealer in Dublin, CA that I bought the car from said it'll be $151 + $200+ if it's the coolant tank w/ new lines.... I want to take it up to Tracy Chevy because Dublin Chevy is by far the worst chevy dealer around and always gives me problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

larlar75 said:


> I thought the same thing but the only thing wrong with the actually tank was the thick line that connects to the tank on the bottom had cracked half the tip of the spout off but didn't at all seem like it is a problem.
> 
> The top line just spews coolant out when the system is pressurized and I don't know why it all of the sudden started doing this because normally when my coolant leaks it's because the water pump + thermostat but the AC/Heat start acting weird first which isn't happening.
> 
> *EDIT* My coolant reservoir has like half an inch of coolant in it when the car is off now.. It won't hold any coolant in the tank because it just shoots out the top line making a massive puddle under my car.. The local dealer in Dublin, CA that I bought the car from said it'll be $151 + $200+ if it's the coolant tank w/ new lines.... I want to take it up to Tracy Chevy because Dublin Chevy is by far the worst chevy dealer around and always gives me problems.


This almost sounds like the flow is being blocked. Pull that top hose off both ends and look through it. Also check for blockages at the far end (relative to the tank).


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll give it a shot when I get home, I'm at work right now but might cave in and just take it to the dealer when I'm on my lunch so I don't screw up my engine from the reservoir not holding any fluid


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How soon after engine start does it start leaking? Normally, the system pressurizes as water expands due to heating. So it takes some time. I thinking 10-15 minutes. If it start spewing within a minute or so, I'm going to go with head gasket.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> How soon after engine start does it start leaking? Normally, the system pressurizes as water expands due to heating. So it takes some time. I thinking 10-15 minutes. If it start spewing within a minute or so, I'm going to go with head gasket.


Uh oh.. It's after 5-10 minutes if the car isn't warmed and about 1 to 2 minutes when its hot


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

larlar75 said:


> and about 1 to 2 minutes when its hot


That might be OK if the system still has pressure. But if it's from unpressurized (from opening the fill cap), I'd be worried.

How does the engine oil look?


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> That might be OK if the system still has pressure. But if it's from unpressurized (from opening the fill cap), I'd be worried.How does the engine oil look?


The engine oil still looks brand new, smells good with no burning. I just got it changed 1800 miles ago which was 5 weeks ago.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

So I just dumped coolant into it up to the bottom fill line, went for a 13 mile drive and had no coolant in the reservoir, oddly enough I had no changed in temps apart from the usual temps with AC on going 80mph @ 215 degrees and 223 degrees with the AC when I gun it for a stretch.

It's 100 degrees where I live in CA right now


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Silly question - make sure the fluid is coming from that connection and not "fountaining" up from the lower one and fooling you. One puzzle I have is why fluid is in that connection. I thought that line was more for venting. Not a regular part of the fluid flow.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Silly question - make sure the fluid is coming from that connection and not "fountaining" up from the lower one and fooling you. One puzzle I have is why fluid is in that connection. I thought that line was more for venting. Not a regular part of the fluid flow.


In the first picture I posted you can see it literally squirting out the top hose. When I squeeze that thing it was pressurized with the coolant. I thought it was the bottom hose at first until I slightly moved and top hose and realized it just dumping fluid out of it bypassing the clamp


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Inspect the inside of the hose. I suspect there's a grove or something that's allowing the coolant to escape despite being clamped. The clamp is effective only if both the inside of the hose and the outside of the nipple are smooth so the pressure is applied evenly. If the tank looks fine, then I'd replace the hose on general principle. I haven't seen the other end, but I'd imagine a generic hose of the right diameter would work.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Inspect the inside of the hose. I suspect there's a grove or something that's allowing the coolant to escape despite being clamped. The clamp is effective only if both the inside of the hose and the outside of the nipple are smooth so the pressure is applied evenly. If the tank looks fine, then I'd replace the hose on general principle. I haven't seen the other end, but I'd imagine a generic hose of the right diameter would work.


I checked the hose just now and I can't see anything wrong with it.. I really don't know what else to do.. I guess I'll just take it in Thursday and have them fix whatever it is that's making it do this.. Got an appointment set for Thursday morning @ Tracy Chevy.. Lets hope it isn't going to be $550 like Dublin Chevy said.


Thanks for all of the help BTW I really appreciate it!


In the meantime if the engine overheats and blows up I'll just go buy a new Genesis Coupe or one of those 2016 Cruze's with the Gen1 body because I cannot fathom why they made the Gen 2 look like a freaking elantra


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

So Tracy Chevy says after a 5 hour inspection it's my coolant reservoir that has a cracked nozzle where the hose fits on and with a flush it'll be $475.. I don't buy it but they'll replace the $50 part and do the flush and see if it can hold pressure but if not that'll be even more money out of my pocket.

*EDIT* Coolant isn't leaking anymore but now my thermostat gets stuck and I can smell burning again with heat so hot it could burn your skin like the last time it blew out on me...


----------

